# Bentley got hurt on walk today



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Paw prayers please! Waiting for x-rays now will update soon. crap!!!!! **** city!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh no!! I hope it's nothing!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What happened?!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no. Hope he is OK.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Bentley! :-(
How is he doing?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh no ! I hope everything is ok . Please keep us posted

Paws crossed for broadway Bentley 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little baby. I hope he's okay. Kisses and prayers being sent his way.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope everything is alright with Bentley!! Please update when you can but take care of your baby, first!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

What exactly happened? I hope he turns out to be ok.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no! Poor little paw.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Praying for Bentley and you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no!! Bentley! Keep us posted PLEASE! For some reason I feel like Bentley is my little cyber nephew or something because we got them so close together and I follow his and your posts so closely. Feel better!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Still in x-ray I'm going to go take a pic of hole while waiting. city replaced fire hydrant on corner but left old hole wide open we didn't see it and Bentley fell in, his leg may be broken and his belly is skinned up from the metal edge I cant stop crying


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little baby and poor little you.
He'll be better than new in no time.:smooch:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awe poor little guy!!! Hope he's going to be okay.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Poor boy, how terrible! You had better contact the city in regards to this  

Our Sadie had to have surgery as a pup for her leg (tore a tendon somehow) and did well with a cast on. If Bentley needs it, I'm sure he will do well.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh no, poor little guy!! Definitely take a picture of the open hole. You can definitely get the city in crap for that!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh poor guy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Deb said x-rays are done I get to see my baby in a minute will update when I know more. thnk you all!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh no !!! I'm so upset right now about this I feel like I personally know Bentley as well. I really hope he turns out to be ok poor little Bentley.

I know your hurting but u gotta stay strong for Bentley 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Still in x-ray I'm going to go take a pic of hole while waiting. city replaced fire hydrant on corner but left old hole wide open we didn't see it and Bentley fell in, his leg may be broken and his belly is skinned up from the metal edge I cant stop crying


He literally fell IN? How deep was the hole? Like DEEP deep? Living out here... I have zero concept of this.... but what I'm imagining is pretty scary.  Go get them - I would make sure they pay for the vet bill. 

I'm hoping everything comes out clear and he's just a little sore and bounces back fast.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Bentley is ok. No excuse for that pipe not to be covered and made safe.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this-he's just a little baby.  Sending you good wishes for Bentley.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, poor little baby! I hope it is not as bad as you think and I wish him a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Praying for Bentley!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Prayers for Bentley....hoping it's not as serious as it sounds....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

Keeping the little guy (and everyone in the family) in my thoughts. I am sure Bentley will be fine.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Bentley  he will be fine I'm sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh Bentley, I hope you are okay! I'm rooting for you little man! I teared up when I heard you were hurt and your mom was crying!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I keep checking this every few minutes waiting for an update. Still praying! I bet Ky is worried too.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no......No way not Bentley!!!! Prayers, good thoughts etc coming your way....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We're home Bentley is curled up on daddys lap sleeping. Bone isn't broken but he's very sore and Dr said we have to be concerned about soft tissue damage. 
I'm SO mad!! It's bad enough that my puppy fell in it but can you imagine if a child was walking there?? His whole leg would have gone in and only his crotch would stopped him :doh:
The hole is 100 yrds from the DQ order window and 150 yrds from my vets office door. Thank God my vet heard me screaming and came out there, he raised Bentley out very gently and ran to his office I was a mess.
Our PD closes at 5pm so I called the county sheriff to come do something about that hole.
I put a pic of the hole in this thread I think it's on pg 2. 
Poor Bentley it sure doesn't seem like we're taking very good care of the lil guy even though we try very hard.
Thank you all so much. Boy I sure wish I was a drinker tonight would be the night!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Don't say that! You are taking great care of him! Accidents happen, it's not your fault. Poor Bentely!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear nothing is broken. Sounds like he will be fine. But good fortune that the vet was so nearby and came out to help. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery. And as Valerie said, accidents happen. We cannot protect them from everything.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't be so hard on yourselves.....accidents happen. You are wonderful doggy parents to Bentley and Ky!!

Wishing Bentley a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all! It's heartbreaking to look in your pups eyes when he's in pain and not be able to do anything for him. My vet is as mad as I am. City council meeting here we come!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm so glad the lil guy is going to be okay.
I would be livid that the existing hole wasn't plugged or capped. No reason for that. Just shoddy, hurry up work. The foreman of that crew should be held accountable. You just don't leave a job like that. It's not finished! There should of been either guide tape, cones or a temp. cover.
Go after them for the vet bill. They all have insurance.

EDIT: Just wondering if they did any more hydrant replacements today and left them half-assed?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry! I hope he will sleep a bit. Poor little baby. And it is not your fault!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

My sweet Lucy got hit by a car from our speeding neighbor while walking on a leash with my husband. He paid the entire bill for the stitches voluntarily. You just can't predict things like that unless you keep him in a bubble. Praying for a speedy full recovery. I'm glad it's not worse. Hugs!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh no, poor Bentley! Give him extra hugs and kisses and treats. Positive thoughts and prayers are with you all!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so relieved his leg isn't broken... keep a good eye on him, though. I'm sure he will bounce back in no time!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG I just read about poor Bentley. I glad it wasn't worse, though bad enough. You are a great Mom. You got him help quickly and now he has a nice lap to curl up in. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Your a great mom to Bentley and ky. Think about all that you have accomplished with just ky alone. She's no longer the dog you met when you first got her but the dog she was meant to be thanks to you. Although what happen was bad, at least it isn't the worse. He's going to be ok he's a strong puppy who has a strong family behind him


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone can see how much you love your furkids. Accidents happen and while we wish they wouldn't, it is a fact of life. When my boys were little they were always getting into incidents, even right under my nose...it takes a second and even if you are watching you can't always save them from it. My furkids had a ton of them too. 
I specifically remember a funny one that while I should have realized it would happen I didn't.
Maggie, our late Cocker, used to like to lick snow, cold things etc. We were standing in the door way of our garage and she started licking the metal on the door frame and got her tongue stuck, she was crying and carrying on so bad.....OMG I was beside myself, couldn't remember what to do to get it unstuck, and well she ended up pulling it off herself and leaving a bit of tongue behind. Mind you this happened in seconds and not enough time for a cooler head to formulate a plan to get her unstuck...try explaining that to your vet...omg I was so embarrassed and the vet bless his heart laughed. Maggie was fine, mom needed a shot of valium...all ended up ok...

you, as far as I can tell, are an awesome mom to your furbabies.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping that Bentley makes a speedy recovery. You're so lucky that if there had to be an accident it was so close to the vet and you got help so quickly.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw poor Bentley. That's awful. I hope he feels better soon .....Definitely not your fault. I think someone will have to answer for this preventible accident.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hugs and prayers to Bentley and don't be so hard on yourself...you are a great mom to Ky and Bentley!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

aw shucks, what an ordeal. I bet lil Bentley will heal up real fast though. If the Pudden disappeared down a hole, Mama would have a heart attack, but not before jumping in after her 

Go have some wine; it'll make things better!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor Bentley and poor you! I know you are hurting as much as he is. It was an accident and accidents happen. Thankfully he will be 100% before you know it. Puppies bounce back very quickly.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Hugs all around. I'm glad you were near a vet and got help quickly. It makes all the difference.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

OK I think I've calmed down. Bentley seems to being doing ok, he was really scared and he seems sore, Dr said to keep him down tonight and that shouldn't be a problem because all he wants to do is lay on the love-seat curled up with Ky.
Everything happened so fast! We were on the main street and it was rush hour traffic, things could have gone south quickly. When he fell apparently I dropped Ky's leash, when the Dr got Bentley and ran to his office I saw Ky running after him, that's when I realized I wasn't holding her leash. Thank God she followed him and not out in traffic!!
I remember Ky grabbing Bentley by the scruff of the neck but he's too heavy to be picked up like that and he was kind of wedged in there, poor Ky was as scared as I was! Even now if we go over to speak to Bentley Ky moves even closer to him like she wants to make sure we don't take him away from her.
I called Bob, our Mayor, he just left. He said the vet bills will be taken care of...ahhh yeah :doh: I'm still going to council meeting because that should never have happened. 
Thank you for all your kind words, they really did make me feel better even when I was feeling completely out of control and lost!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How scary! I'm so glad Bentley (&Ky) are okay.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It's been an extremely traumatic evening for you, Bentley & Ky. Just take a deep breath & relax. 

It's over & Ky has really shown you something. She's bonded. I think that having Bentley has brought something out in her. I may be wrong.

I'm really happy that your boy is alright!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am glad things are okay, I hope poor Bentley gets better fast! Ky is so in love with him, it is the sweetest thing.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I'm so happy things are ok, and he's doing better ky is such a good girl I love her so much and ive never even met her =] I guess her and bentley have touched my heart very deeply. Have a goodnight and keep us updated 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Wow what an evening. Glad to hear he is ok. I think its so sweet how much Ky and Bentley have taken to each other. Hope for a quick recovery!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

xoerika620xo said:


> I'm so happy things are ok, and he's doing better ky is such a good girl I love her so much and ive never even met her =] I guess her and bentley have touched my heart very deeply. Have a goodnight and keep us updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


As bad as I feel for Bentley and his Mom, I'm feeling so touched by Ky's protective behavior, especially with the rough start she had in life. Just look what love, patience and understanding does.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Joyce - it's absolutely heartwarming reading about how much a Mama Bear Ky is about Bentley. He's her pup.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, I agree she has come so far! And to think back about how nervous I was about if Ky would accept a puppy or not :doh:
I tend to get a little crazy when I hear people say they're afraid to rescue a dog because you never know what you're getting. I can tell you what you're getting...a dog that, given enough love, patience and time will blossom into your best friend, protector and loyal companion. I don't regret a single dog that I've ever rescued, they all need the same thing...LOVE



Megora said:


> Joyce - it's absolutely heartwarming reading about how much a Mama Bear Ky is about Bentley. He's her pup.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I respect that. 

We adopted our collie who was surrendered to a rescue, so technically not the same thing as us rescuing him.  And while it took a year before he became "our dog", we can't imagine him not being in our lives. 

He's Jacks' guardian, and of course he's my mom's companion during the day. He absolutely worships my mom. Probably because she's knows how to "talk to him" since she grew up with herding dogs (german shepherds and shelties).


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so glad Bentley wasn't seriously injured. Ky has definitely taken Bentley on as her little baby. Take a really deep breath, and try to get some rest tonight. I bet the little guy will be sore for a few days. And I bet he perfects that training program for humans--the one where he gets treats and cookies when he limps! . Keep us posted on the little man.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank goodness Bentley is going to be okay. He has the best mommy, daddy, and big sister taking care of him!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the first chance I've had to come check out the forums today. I'm so glad Bentley is ok. I can only imagine how scary that was! I hope you are now all getting some well needed rest. By the way I live hearing about Ky and Bentley's relationship. It always makes me smile!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just skimmed this thread again, wow good job by the city, not putting up any signs either I suppose. 

Glad to hear Bentley is ok and not seriously injured. I'm also glad to hear that Ky has warmed up to Bentley so much. I remember one of your threads saying Bentley liked to pick on Ky a bit, but with Ky attempting to rescue him I'm sure he'll remember and show the love back. 

Hope he heals quickly and things can go back to normal!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Bentley is ok.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So glad Bentley is Ok. Go to the council meeting and air your concern. A child could have stepped in that hole. City should know and pay the damages.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

So, how is Bentley doing today? Hope he is not more sore, but I expect he may be. Happens that way with people.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update and I am so glad that Bentley is going to be okay!
So sweet how Ky is worried and protective of her little brother!

You are so right about rescue dogs. I adopted my lab mix "Thunder" from a kill shelter when he was only 10 months old, he is 11 1/2 years old now. The sweetest dog and protective of both his brothers.
I rescued a little stray, hit by car, dachshund about two years ago, also the sweetest dog and he sooo loves his big brothers and he grooms Toby, my Golden, all the time, lol. 
All three of them are perfect brothers!

Wishing Bentley a speedy recovery and good for you about complaining to the city!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley seems to be ok today, after I gave him his pill last night he went to sleep and slept like a rock all night. Today is puppy class but I'm letting him skip school today, I will stop up and get the assignments and work with him this week.
I have other things on my plate today. I just got back from taking Ky for her walk and surprise, surprise....THE HOLE IS STILL UNCOVERED & UNMARKED.
Last night Bob (the mayor) swore to me that he was SO sorry about what happened and it was SO terrible that the hole was left that way and he WOULD see to it that it was taken care of IMMEDIATELY. Obviously we have a different opinion on what immediately means. I'm very disappointed in him, I used to change his diapers, now I'm about to change his ways.
I'm headed up to city hall now, I hope they've all had their coffee...I feel one he!! of a rant coming on :doh:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Bentley is doing well....

GO GET THEM.....I would be angry if it were my guy and even angrier finding out it wasn't taken care of.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Just caught up with what happened to Bentley, so pleased nothing was broken. Sending hugs to the little guy xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry to read what happened to Bentley, what an awful experience for all of you. 
Very glad to hear he wasn't hurt any more serious than what he was. Hope he heals and recovers quickly. So cute to read about Momma Ky, that's so heartwarming. They definitely are good for each other. 

Both of my Goldies are adopted, I totally agree with what you said about Rescues needing love. I've seen my two blossom into wonderful dogs. 

Sounds like the City will be taking care of the whole. Attending City Council Meetings is definitely the way to get things accomplished. Really glad Bentley will reover and thankful this didn't happen to a child.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> OK I think I've calmed down. Bentley seems to being doing ok, he was really scared and he seems sore, Dr said to keep him down tonight and that shouldn't be a problem because all he wants to do is lay on the love-seat curled up with Ky.
> Everything happened so fast! We were on the main street and it was rush hour traffic, things could have gone south quickly. When he fell apparently I dropped Ky's leash, when the Dr got Bentley and ran to his office I saw Ky running after him, that's when I realized I wasn't holding her leash. Thank God she followed him and not out in traffic!!
> I remember Ky grabbing Bentley by the scruff of the neck but he's too heavy to be picked up like that and he was kind of wedged in there, poor Ky was as scared as I was! Even now if we go over to speak to Bentley Ky moves even closer to him like she wants to make sure we don't take him away from her.
> I called Bob, our Mayor, he just left. He said the vet bills will be taken care of...ahhh yeah :doh: I'm still going to council meeting because that should never have happened.
> Thank you for all your kind words, they really did make me feel better even when I was feeling completely out of control and lost!


I am glad to hear that at least the vet bills will be taken care of... I would have been making a big stink and honestly they are lucky it wasn't a young child... What were they thinking??? glad nothing is broken and he should mend up nicely ... things happen... 
glad to hear he will be ok


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley seems to be ok today, after I gave him his pill last night he went to sleep and slept like a rock all night. Today is puppy class but I'm letting him skip school today, I will stop up and get the assignments and work with him this week.
> I have other things on my plate today. I just got back from taking Ky for her walk and surprise, surprise....THE HOLE IS STILL UNCOVERED & UNMARKED.
> Last night Bob (the mayor) swore to me that he was SO sorry about what happened and it was SO terrible that the hole was left that way and he WOULD see to it that it was taken care of IMMEDIATELY. Obviously we have a different opinion on what immediately means. I'm very disappointed in him, I used to change his diapers, now I'm about to change his ways.
> I'm headed up to city hall now, I hope they've all had their coffee...I feel one he!! of a rant coming on :doh:


Go get them Joyce. Government agencies work at the speed of slow. I know, I work for one. I'm just glad Bentley is doing well. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry that your little Bentley got hurt! Thank God he didn't break anything. I hope he recovers quickly and fully. I'm glad your vet was right there and he got immediate care. I hope they cover the hole before someone else gets hurt. I hope you have a much better day today!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got caught up on all the post. I'm so sorry to hear about Bentley's accident. That is just terrible that they left that hole open and no sign. I will pray for a speedy recovery.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am just reading all of this now. Poor Bentley--I'm so glad he is going to be okay. It's so sweet that he and Ky have bonded like that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy to hear Bentley is going to be okay.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Joyce, if nothing seems to happen with your City Council, then you might consider calling your local News Channel and telling them. Many years ago, living in Houston, a road construction crew opened up a 3 ft hole, 7 ft deep in our sidewalk and left! Months went by..nothing. The whole neighborhood called and complained and nothing. When it rained the hole filled and if you didn't know it was there you could have stepped into it and been over your head. We worried about our children, so my sweet DH built a wooden box around it. Finally had enough and called our local station and they sent Marvin Zindler (was so well known back then for helping the underdog). He came, brought a TV crew and they filmed. Needless to say within a week the city was back out and filled the hole and laid a new sidewalk over the area. Why we had to resort to that is anyone's guess, but sometimes it is the only way to get government wheels to roll. 

Good luck and let us know. Give them He** my friend!


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

What city is this in MI I want to make sure I stay away from it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Deber said:


> Joyce, if nothing seems to happen with your City Council, then you might consider calling your local News Channel and telling them. Many years ago, living in Houston, a road construction crew opened up a 3 ft hole, 7 ft deep in our sidewalk and left! Months went by..nothing. The whole neighborhood called and complained and nothing. When it rained the hole filled and if you didn't know it was there you could have stepped into it and been over your head. We worried about our children, so my sweet DH built a wooden box around it. Finally had enough and called our local station and they sent Marvin Zindler (was so well known back then for helping the underdog). He came, brought a TV crew and they filmed. Needless to say within a week the city was back out and filled the hole and laid a new sidewalk over the area. Why we had to resort to that is anyone's guess, but sometimes it is the only way to get government wheels to roll.
> 
> Good luck and let us know. Give them He** my friend!


Deb, I remember Marvin Zindler!! I used to travel to Houston (too often IMO) for business and thought he was so funny on his segments. I actually was introduced to him at one point. I think he died a few years ago. 

Joyce, glad Bentley is going to be OK, Ky is fine and the City will take care of the bills. Back in the day, when I worked downtown here under a dress code that required dress suits, panty hose and heels, I caught my heels in the small holes in the manhole covers and once twisted my ankle pretty bad--those holes are dangerous!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well I'm finally home, what a way to spend the day! City covered medical expenses but they couldn't decide who was at fault, therefore nobody knew who should fix the hole :doh:
First city called fire dept, they said no, not us, call city water. She called water dept and they said that they would *never* leave a hole like that :doh: she was transferred several times until she finally found a guy at water that said he would send somebody out to look at it but doesn't know when that will be.
Our little city road guy said he will go up there and put tape around it until water comes to see if it's their job to fix it. :doh::doh::doh:
I ended up getting a little louder than I had planned to but Dairy Queen is right there and if a kid steps in that hole it is going to be bad.
I told them to expect me at the next city council meeting because the entire city needs to know how things are being run around here. This used to be a great city to live in, very small and safety was always put first.
Progress :doh::doh:


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 17, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I agree she has come so far! And to think back about how nervous I was about if Ky would accept a puppy or not :doh:
> I tend to get a little crazy when I hear people say they're afraid to rescue a dog because you never know what you're getting. I can tell you what you're getting...a dog that, given enough love, patience and time will blossom into your best friend, protector and loyal companion. I don't regret a single dog that I've ever rescued, they all need the same thing...LOVE


So glad Bentley is ok. Only been on this forum for afew months but feel like I know Bentley and Ky like you lived next door. I also wanted to thank you for your comments about a rescue and new puppy. We pick up our new puppy this Saturday and we also have an 8 year old rescue golden. We of course are concerned how he will take to a new puppy and sharing of our attention. We will take the guidance on how to introduce but your words and description of how Ky has bonded with Bentley have calmed my concerns greatly. Thanks!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! The best piece of advice I can offer is to make sure that your 8 yr old gets to do everything before the puppy, out the door, treats, food, pets, ect. I think that alone was what reassured Ky that she wasn't losing her place. Even now we continue to greet Ky first and Bentley could care less, he just stands there waiting his turn 
Good luck, I can't wait to see pics and hear stories!!



PSU Joe said:


> So glad Bentley is ok. Only been on this forum for afew months but feel like I know Bentley and Ky like you lived next door. I also wanted to thank you for your comments about a rescue and new puppy. We pick up our new puppy this Saturday and we also have an 8 year old rescue golden. We of course are concerned how he will take to a new puppy and sharing of our attention. We will take the guidance on how to introduce but your words and description of how Ky has bonded with Bentley have calmed my concerns greatly. Thanks!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Well I'm finally home, what a way to spend the day! City covered medical expenses but they couldn't decide who was at fault, therefore nobody knew who should fix the hole :doh:
> First city called fire dept, they said no, not us, call city water. She called water dept and they said that they would *never* leave a hole like that :doh: she was transferred several times until she finally found a guy at water that said he would send somebody out to look at it but doesn't know when that will be.
> Our little city road guy said he will go up there and put tape around it until water comes to see if it's their job to fix it. :doh::doh::doh:
> I ended up getting a little louder than I had planned to but Dairy Queen is right there and if a kid steps in that hole it is going to be bad.
> ...


You go girl! Good for you! Glad Bentley is going to be ok!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bentleysmom -

I am just reading about poor Bentley now. I would be furious too. I can't imagine how frightening the experience was for everyone. 

Reminded me of little Jessica who fell into the well back in the late 80's. The entire country was glued to the news during her rescue.

Hugs to your little guy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't think Bentley was too awful sore today but now I think he is. I decided to try a little training with just the easy things that he's really good at like "settle". He did it perfectly until he rolled over onto his side, then he let out a big yelp and Ky gave me the stink eye 
Training can wait. Going to be taking Ky on her walk soon. Haven't decided if I want to go by to see if the hole has been protected, if it's not I"m not sure I could contain myself at this point.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I just saw this now. I'm so sorry poor sweet Bentley had to go thru that. It is so sweet that Ky is so protective of her. I'd be absolutely livid. It reminded me also of baby Jessica falling into that hole years ago. A puppy or kitten could easily get wedged in there. Stupid city politics!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well it's almost 8pm, just returned from Ky's walk and found that the hole has still not been touched. gggrrrr
I did bring it to the attention of the owner of the DQ so he can try to tell the kids it's there but it's really not his job to do it. 
Bentley was upset that he couldn't go with us on our walk but he needs to rest that hip and leg. I hope he's able to take a walk tomorrow, he enjoys his walks so much. 
DH is out in the garage looking for a cone to put on the hole, he's retired from the road commission so maybe he still has one out there somewhere :crossfing


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear Bentley is on the mend. Hopefully your town can get around to resolving the hazard before someone is seriously injured, it's unbelievable that they're so nonchalant about it.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree! We are a very small city and we cannot afford a lawsuit, which is exactly what will happen if a child gets hurt....especially now that they have been told about that hole.
Politics, it's crazy trying to figure out which dpt needs to fix the hole just FIX THE HOLE and argue about it tomorrow. smh


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

So hard for me to comprehend that your city is made aware of a public safety hazard and those in power are more concerned what department is responsible to cap that hole. Nobody taking responsibility to correct a hazard just blows my mind.
Irresponsibility leads to liability.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Give Bentley a hug and a kiss from Janice and the Celebration Goldens. How frightening for everyone.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I agree! We are a very small city and we cannot afford a lawsuit, which is exactly what will happen if a child gets hurt....especially now that they have been told about that hole.
> Politics, it's crazy trying to figure out which dpt needs to fix the hole just FIX THE HOLE and argue about it tomorrow. smh


If nothing else you'd think a patrol officer could drive by and put a couple cones next to it!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

So glad to hear the Bentley will be okay! 

Also, totally unrelated, but I didn't know that Waterford got a DQ! A lot must've changed since we moved from there a few years ago. Must be a new mayor or something, too. I didn't know there was a mayor? I thought it was a Township Supervisor? Either way, I hope they get the hole closed up soon and I'm glad they're taking care of your bills!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not in Waterford, I'm next to it. I think they did get a DQ on 59 though. We have a Mayor but it's a soft mayor system which basically means city council runs things.



Enzos_Mom said:


> So glad to hear the Bentley will be okay!
> 
> Also, totally unrelated, but I didn't know that Waterford got a DQ! A lot must've changed since we moved from there a few years ago. Must be a new mayor or something, too. I didn't know there was a mayor? I thought it was a Township Supervisor? Either way, I hope they get the hole closed up soon and I'm glad they're taking care of your bills!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm not in Waterford, I'm next to it. I think they did get a DQ on 59 though. We have a Mayor but it's a soft mayor system which basically means city council runs things.


Ahh, gotcha. I think I know what city you're in then.  I was trying to think of the DQ you were talking about and I couldn't think of one in Waterford. I kept thinking of the one on Cooley Lake, but I think that's technically Commerce? But you're talking the one kinda by CVS/Rose Market, right? I totally forgot that was even there. lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeppers  I'm hesitant to say the name because I'm paranoid of my dogs getting dognapped 


Enzos_Mom said:


> Ahh, gotcha. I think I know what city you're in then.  I was trying to think of the DQ you were talking about and I couldn't think of one in Waterford. I kept thinking of the one on Cooley Lake, but I think that's technically Commerce? But you're talking the one kinda by CVS/Rose Market, right? I totally forgot that was even there. lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DH just walked up to put a cone on the hole, he said they already put several cones around it and they taped it off with caution tape. :appl:
Now I feel better!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just read this post and so sorry to hear about what happened to Bentley, but glad to hear that he is ok. Good for you standing up for you pup and making sure something is taken care of. At least the city could do is put a cone or something over the hole, until its repaired by the appropriate department. Keep your head up!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to add that that I showed the pic of the hole to my hubby, who is trained as a firefighter, and he said it's not actually a hole from replacing the hydrant. It's the hole where they access the on/off valve for the hydrant itself. He said your best bet would be to call the DPW, but because the city is so small, they might not have their own DPW, so it might be West Bloomfield's. Hope that helps!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Aw poor little Bentley, im so pleased to hear that he didnt break his leg, I think i would have been as traumatised as you in that situation, never nice to see our babies hurting. 
I too love hearing about Bentley and Ky and close they are, warms my heart! 
And please dont feel guilty about what happend you are great doggy parents, you can tell that just from your posts! These things happen 
Give Bentley a gentle squeeze from me!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for cute little Bentley


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to read about his accident but glad to hear Bently is getting better. The family loves to watch him getting bigger and hear about his "puppy days".


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley went for his walk this morning, I kept it a little shorter than normal but he did fine. Will try to walk him further for his noon walk.
He was getting stir crazy in the house so Broadway Bentley was turning into Tasmanian Bentley


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry about Bently - I hope it wasn't the same foot your hubby stepped on. I hope he is healing quickly.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No, not same foot. It was his hind leg and hip that got wedged in there. Poor guy, I should wrap him in bubble wrap until his 2nd birthday 


Claudia M said:


> So sorry about Bently - I hope it wasn't the same foot your hubby stepped on. I hope he is healing quickly.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

That's good, I was afraid the heeling may take longer if it was the same foot! I am sure he will do just fine; he has you, your family and Ky to watch over him!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Praying Bentley gets better soon!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Thinking of Bentley this morning hope he is ok


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> ...... Poor guy, I should wrap him in bubble wrap until his 2nd birthday


I have said that SO MANY TIMES about Chance. Wish I could have him encased in a safe plastic bubble  . Bee stings and ticks come to mind. 

Hoping Bentley is feeling better each day.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very happy to hear that Bentley is OK and able to take his walks.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Still in x-ray I'm going to go take a pic of hole while waiting. city replaced fire hydrant on corner but left old hole wide open we didn't see it and Bentley fell in, his leg may be broken and his belly is skinned up from the metal edge I cant stop crying


Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Deb said x-rays are done I get to see my baby in a minute will update when I know more. thnk you all!


Ouch!:--appalled:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> We're home Bentley is curled up on daddys lap sleeping. Bone isn't broken but he's very sore and Dr said we have to be concerned about soft tissue damage.
> I'm SO mad!! It's bad enough that my puppy fell in it but can you imagine if a child was walking there?? His whole leg would have gone in and only his crotch would stopped him :doh:
> The hole is 100 yrds from the DQ order window and 150 yrds from my vets office door. Thank God my vet heard me screaming and came out there, he raised Bentley out very gently and ran to his office I was a mess.
> Our PD closes at 5pm so I called the county sheriff to come do something about that hole.
> ...


I knew he would be okay! Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry, I should have updated this thread. Bentley is doing great! Dr says no worries, just bruises so he'll be 100% in another day or so. He took two walks today, a little shorter than normal but he had fun.
The hole has been fixed :


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! Bentley's a tough little dude


----------



## MaggieMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear your boy is doing well!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad Bentley's bouncing back. How Ky doing? Is still acting worried?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, just saw this now...

How stupid of the city to just leave that open hole. Glad to hear the little guy is doing better!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now. THIS IS SO SCARY! I am so happy to read that Bentley is feeling better and that hole is fixed!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Bentley is ok!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, Ky is a little out of it, she's back on her pain meds for her back so she spends time alone which Bentley doesn't understand. She has an appt Monday with a chiropractor...fingers crossed


OutWest said:


> Thanks for the update. Glad Bentley's bouncing back. How Ky doing? Is still acting worried?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, Ky is a little out of it, she's back on her pain meds for her back so she spends time alone which Bentley doesn't understand. She has an appt Monday with a chiropractor...fingers crossed


Awww I hope she will be ok. Ky's a strong girl I'm sure everything will be ok. Hugs from Chester and I 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Bentley! I sure hope Ky feels better soon.


----------

